# Audi Wiring.



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

hi take a look at the forum rules if you please.....good luck


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

This site is for electrical professionals only. Please take your question to a DIY board.

~!Matt


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

try uncutting the wires and putting the phone holder back


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

If you can affors an audi - you can afford to pay someone to fix your screw up.

Dont be a cheapskate.

~Matt


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

But guys, Chris needs help, so obviously the rules don't apply to him. 


Chris, try ***link removed**
This link is to their automotive forum, which is a better choice than a building wiring forum.


----------

